# My new EDC knife



## chemikle

so guys i had this microtech combat troodon for my EDC for about 3 years and it get kinda old so i thinked very much and got to the decision that batter than a microtech combat troodon is a double edged combat troodon :armata_PDT_12:
so what do you think about it ?


----------



## Arklatex

$$$ high dollar knife there. Sweet!

Was gonna ask if it was legal in Georgia, then I realized you're in the country not the state.


----------



## chemikle

Yes i am from the country located in the middle of europe and asia 
yes it costs pretty much but its worth it believe me 
i had the halo V for one month but lost it , it fell out of my pocket i was so upset....


----------



## Camel923

Nice. I hope it serves you well.


----------



## Frostbite

That's a pretty terrifying looking knife.

What do you hunt there with that knife?

I use the Buck 110 and the Buck 112 myself.


----------



## chemikle

it's a fighting knife , it takes less than a second to open it and its blade is for cutting everything on its front))
for my hunting knife i use a hand made knife made in italy this is my EDC not hunting knife


----------



## Frostbite

I suppose you have no access to the good American knives from the Buck company?


----------



## chemikle

Yes i have access and have a folding buck knife dont remember the model . what you dont like my EDC or my hunting knife choice ?


----------



## Moonshinedave

Don't throw it at logs with metal in them.


----------



## chemikle

YEAH i learned that


----------



## Moonshinedave

chemikle said:


> YEAH i learned that


Just kidding ya, the only people who have never screwed up is liars and people who have never done anything.


----------



## Frostbite

chemikle said:


> Yes i have access and have a folding buck knife dont remember the model . what you dont like my EDC or my hunting knife choice ?


Your knives are fine. I have heard that some areas in Europe can't get knives by Buck and since you didn't mention any I thought maybe you couldn't get them where you are.


----------



## Kauboy

This is like an episode of the Twilight Zone for me.
This past Sunday, I was wandering around the local gun show and found a table selling Ravecrest Tactical "Nemesis" knives *EXACTLY* like this one.
They are said the be Microtech clones. Alloy frame, 440 steel blade, all metal internals, same glass breaker.
Well, I couldn't pass it up, having a fully-covered "eternal lifetime warranty". Doesn't matter if I destroy the knife from misuse, they'll replace it.

Switchblades went legal here in Texas last year, and I'd been looking for one that was just a stupid gimmick. This looked to be a solid choice.
I went with a single-edged, half-serrated, tanto blade.
The double-edged ones were awesome, but I would only be able to carry them if I was carrying under CHL, which sadly, isn't always legal.








So far, I'm impressed.


----------



## Frostbite

Lifetime replacement won't mean much if it breaks at a time you need it badly.

What I'm saying is it's great if it is made well and I haven't tested one, but I tend to be skeptical and want to carry a proven knife rather than a question mark.

Alloy and 440 steel are generic terms that mean nothing and "clone" is just a fancy word for fake.

Of course, if you have researched it and found reliable references that vouch for quality and reliability......it's all good.


----------



## Kauboy

Since I have Frostbite blocked, and care not to read his ever-negative responses, can anyone let me know if his drivel was informative, or par for the course?


----------



## Frostbite

LOL!

That's the trouble with blocking.

You get curious.

:armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Kauboy

Looks like he tried again.
Is anyone willing to bite the bullet and filter it for me?


----------



## Frostbite

LOL! Who are you trying to kid??

You know very well that you can't resist reading my intelligent, thought provoking and lovingly crafted prose.


----------



## Kauboy

Bless his heart... he does keep at it.


----------



## chemikle

Here is my new edc i found it way more practical to carry it every day and its much easier to hide it from the police rather than the big microtech


----------



## Kauboy

I'm sorry... did you say hide it from the police?

Why on earth are you trying to hide something from police?
Is it an illegal blade where you live?
If so, is it really worth the risk?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Nice knife.

Are you allowed to use ballistic knives in Georgia?
I do not think the kind that the Spetsnaz use are legal here in the USA, but they might be there.


----------



## Sasquatch

Kauboy said:


> This is like an episode of the Twilight Zone for me.
> This past Sunday, I was wandering around the local gun show and found a table selling Ravecrest Tactical "Nemesis" knives *EXACTLY* like this one.
> They are said the be Microtech clones. Alloy frame, 440 steel blade, all metal internals, same glass breaker.
> Well, I couldn't pass it up, having a fully-covered "eternal lifetime warranty". Doesn't matter if I destroy the knife from misuse, they'll replace it.
> 
> Switchblades went legal here in Texas last year, and I'd been looking for one that was just a stupid gimmick. This looked to be a solid choice.
> I went with a single-edged, half-serrated, tanto blade.
> The double-edged ones were awesome, but I would only be able to carry them if I was carrying under CHL, which sadly, isn't always legal.
> View attachment 9916
> 
> 
> So far, I'm impressed.


I bought one in Mexico when I was a kid that looked similar. When I opened it the blade went flying along with the spring and various parts. I laughed so hard it was worth the 5 bucks I paid.


----------



## chemikle

Kauboy said:


> I'm sorry... did you say hide it from the police?
> 
> Why on earth are you trying to hide something from police?
> Is it an illegal blade where you live?
> If so, is it really worth the risk?


yes ! it's illegal to cary any kind of knife here so we guys do our best to hide them 
It's not worth the risk but I can't go outside without having some king of weapon with me in case there will be a fight , its just a bad habbit of mine when i was 15 and 16 two times i got knocked out from behind by some guy which I broke his head one time , after that when I told my older bros they "judged" them but the habbit to carry somthing is with me from then , many guys didn't liked me because they could do nothing to us I have in 5th grade when I was wearing body armor at school and me an my bro were 15 when we had guns in school , so I was quite a bad boy when i was a child ) thank god I got older


----------



## chemikle

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Nice knife.
> 
> Are you allowed to use ballistic knives in Georgia?
> I do not think the kind that the Spetsnaz use are legal here in the USA, but they might be there.


as i said any kind of knife is illegal to carry here but at home u can have it , but i was looking for it once and just couldn't find it


----------



## rice paddy daddy

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Nice knife.
> 
> Are you allowed to use ballistic knives in Georgia?
> I do not think the kind that the Spetsnaz use are legal here in the USA, but they might be there.


I can only speak for Florida, but here ballistic knives are illegal. I.E., knives that shoot the blade into the intended target.
Switch blades are legal. But actually no faster to deploy than a liner lock/thumb stud folder.


----------



## Kauboy

Sasquatch said:


> I bought one in Mexico when I was a kid that looked similar. When I opened it the blade went flying along with the spring and various parts. I laughed so hard it was worth the 5 bucks I paid.


That's not uncommon, even for the good ones. The spring in these is under constant tension, though not much.
Even on their site, they show a video on how to disassemble and clean the knife, and they are sure to mention that you may need to search for the spring if you don't catch it upon opening.


----------

